# American style Kickboxing



## Jake (Nov 24, 2008)

Does old american style, no kicks below the waist/PKA type Kickboxing still exist.  In the 1980's I competed in this style of Kickboxing, but don't see it around now?  Is it around in western canada, or in the U.S. or on the world stage, are there any organizations around still promoting it?  thanks in advanced.


----------



## jarrod (Nov 24, 2008)

hi jake, it's still around though it isn't nearly as popular as other forms of kickboxing.  i think it suffered because a) there were a ton of american kickboxing organizations that never really got together to work for the greater good of the sport b) it's more limiting than other styles of kickboxing & c) nobody wanted to wear the long shiney pants.  

i do know the IKF is still promoting american rules KB:

http://ikfkickboxing.com 

are you thinking of getting back in the ring?

jf


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 25, 2008)

There's also something else that I use to see recently on TV. I believ it was called the World Combat League, though I may be mistaken. It's american kickboxing, where they fight in a "bowl."  It was a team event where women fought too.


----------



## lklawson (Nov 25, 2008)

Hand Sword said:


> There's also something else that I use to see recently on TV. I believ it was called the World Combat League, though I may be mistaken. It's american kickboxing, where they fight in a "bowl." It was a team event where women fought too.


Yeah.  Team Sport.  Chuck is the celebrety impetus for this variant.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 26, 2008)

This http://www.wakoweb.com/en/ & KICK seem to be the biggest groups anymore. I used to judge fights for IKF, but they've really gone by the wayside.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not sure on a national level but Im trying to still teach this...there is just something about kicking another man below the belt that doesnt sit well in my stomach!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2008)

YounWhaMann said:


> I'm not sure on a national level but Im trying to still teach this...there is just something about kicking another man below the belt that doesnt sit well in my stomach!


 
 You're supposed to kick the legs Muay Thai style rofl!! 

We had a promotion here not so long ago that actually said they wanted MMA bouts and shiny trouser fights! (our trousers =  your pants. If we said pants they'd turn up in their Y fronts or boxer shorts )


----------

